# DaRizzle has Spoken!!!



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle says as of right now POR will make the playoffs and will be the 7th seed. If I had to choose 6th or 8th seed I would say 6th. Im sure you are all thrilled with my prediction! :clap:

I will probably bump this time to time to give my most current predictions....and of course to show you how right I was. :biggrin:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

How kind of you :biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Attention...lady of the night. (I'm using the polite language.)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> Attention...lady of the night. (I'm using the polite language.)


I was waiting for a hater, didnt think it would be so fast. Hi hater! eace:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Attention Harlot...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Whatever...other posters have asked for my opinion on this before since I am not a POR fan but also not a hater. Let this thread sink to the bottom for all I care.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> DaRizzle says as of right now POR will make the playoffs and will be the 7th seed. If I had to choose 6th or 8th seed I would say 6th. Im sure you are all thrilled with my prediction! :clap:
> 
> I will probably bump this time to time to give my most current predictions....and of course to show you how right I was. :biggrin:


I don't understand the "as of right now" that is underlined.

Does that mean you're going to come in tomorrow and change the prediction . . or wait till mid season and change the prediction. You make it sound like you are making this big bold prediction and then underline a big old out clause baiscally saying I can always change my mind later . . . I think we can all do taht.

So let me speak . . . as of right now, Lakers will not win thier division. Check with me tomorrow and see if the prediction changes, but as of right now, that's what I have spoken.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Whatever...other posters have asked for my opinion on this before since I am not a POR fan but also not a hater. Let this thread sink to the bottom for all I care.


I didn't expect hurt feelings, sorry. Look at your thread title and then evaluate the good-natured razzing.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Minstrel said:


> I didn't expect hurt feelings, sorry. Look at your thread title and then evaluate the good-natured razzing.


My bad, didnt get the sarcasm. You must have used the wrong font. :biggrin: eace:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

It's_GO_Time said:


> I don't understand the "as of right now" that is underlined.
> 
> Does that mean you're going to come in tomorrow and change the prediction . . or wait till mid season and change the prediction. You make it sound like you are making this big bold prediction and then underline a big old out clause baiscally saying I can always change my mind later . . . I think we can all do taht.
> 
> So let me speak . . . as of right now, Lakers will not win thier division. Check with me tomorrow and see if the prediction changes, but as of right now, that's what I have spoken.


No, Ive thought about this prediction. The reason I have "as of right now" underlined is because big things could/will happen in the remaining off-season. For this reason I could bump you higher or lower. This is not on a whim prediction at all. If the season started today with no more trades and rosters as they are then this is my prediction. Chances are if anything I will probably bump POR up a spot, but who knows as of now whats gonna happen in the FA market.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah, it was just good natured fun poking. I mean, we know who you are now (since you post here on our boards quite a bit) so titling the thread as you did screams "look at me!" Which is fine, I don't care at all. :biggrin: Just good natured razzing. 

I'm optimistic about our team, and thinking others are going to go down hill a bit and am going to predict a 6th place finish, but we'll see.

1. San Antonio - I think they come back with a stronger year despite age.
2. L.A. Lakers - Have another good season.
3. Houston - Could Houston actually have a healthy year?
4. Utah - Another solid year out of the Jazz.
5. New Orleans - I think they have a bit of a set back year. I foresee injuries in my crystal ball.
6. Portland - With the addition of Oden, Bayless and Fernandez, Roy getting better, Aldridge getting better I think that they are to a lesser extent last year's Hornets.
7. Dallas - They continue to slip.
8. Phoenix - Wonder how they traded for such an expensive boat anchor.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Personally, I think the wheels fall off SAS next year like they did in Dallas last year. Old team is old, to use an internet meme.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Oh DaRizzle, you flatter us...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Here is my top 8 in the west:

1. Lakers
2. Utah
3. Spurs
4. Hornets
5. Rockets
6. Mavericks
7. Blazers
8. Nuggets


yup...no PHX


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

1. San Antonio
2. Los Angeles (Lakers...no, really)
3. New Orleans
4. Houston
5. Utah
6. Portland
7. Mavericks
8. Phoenix

I can see the Nuggets or Warriors knocking Phoenix out of the playoff picture.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I see two of you have SA as #1. I dont buy it for two reasons. One, the obvious,age. Two, even if they are good enough to get the 1 seed I dont think they will strive for it because they dont want to burn players out and they are more of a team that focuses on finishing the season strong rather that their seeding.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I think TD and the rest of the aging part of the cast is going to realize their window is closing, and step it up next year in an attempt to grab one more ship before they go. Besides, they win it every other year.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Here is my top 8 in the west:
> 
> 1. Lakers
> 2. Utah
> ...


I agree with 1-7. 8 is a tossup between the Nuggets and Phoenix. For me, its going to depend on what the Nuggets do in the off-season. As of right now, i'm probably leaning toward Phoenix just because of Nash. So mine would be...

1. Lakers
2. Utah
3. Spurs
4. Hornets
5. Rockets
6. Mavericks
7. Blazers
8. Phoenix


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What was PHX record with Shaq in the regular season?


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

18-11 from February 20th (the Laker game AKA shaqs first game playing with phoenix) until the last game of the season (vs portland oddly enough).


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cool thanks. I remember they lost a bunch when he first got there but then they went on a tear. People were quetioning at one point if they would even make the playoffs but then they righted the ship.

I am just not feeling it for them next year. New coach, new system. Will Shaq be okay with Porter? How much will Shaq play? How much can he produce? What if Nash gets injured or starts declining? There defense is horrible. I just think that they have no identity, nothing to fall back on.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

If Nash would be injured all season, i think it would be hard for them to even makes the playoffs in the east.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Easy.

1) Portland
2) Utah
3) New Orleans
4) L.A. Lakers
5) Houston
6) Memphis
7) L.A. Clippers
8) Phoenix


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Whatever...other posters have asked for my opinion on this before since I am not a POR fan but also not a hater. Let this thread sink to the bottom for all I care.


"Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force."
Darth Vader

"I find your lack of faith disturbing." 
Darth Vader

Just kidding.. I agree POR will be in the playoffs. I see them 5-7 seed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> Easy.
> 
> 1) Portland
> 2) Utah
> ...


So you think Utah will be #1 huh? :biggrin:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Why so low? *As of right now* I predict:

Portland will win 58-60 games and have HCA in the 1st two rounds. After they win those two series, anything can happen.

BNM


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I think 50 wins would be fantastic, and the 7th seed a good reasonable goal ... all this talk of 58-60 wins has me thinking there are going to be a lot of disappointed people around here sometime next April.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> DaRizzle says as of right now POR will make the playoffs and will be the 7th seed. If I had to choose 6th or 8th seed I would say 6th. Im sure you are all thrilled with my prediction! :clap:
> 
> I will probably bump this time to time to give my most current predictions....and of course to show you how right I was. :biggrin:



I'd be more impressed if you weren't flaming our players over on the main board in the thread about KP. :banned:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ok Im drunk, so Im allowed to amend this in the morning if I start spouting gibberish...

Why so low Boob no more asks...here is my reasoning...

*Teams that 100% will be in the playoffs:*
(1)Lakers: made it to the finals. Kobe and Phil are still there. Bynum, the down low presence will be back. Even if he isnt for some reason there is no reason to think the Lakers wont make it barring huge injuries to multiple players.

(2)Utah: They are only getting better. If it wasnt for their lame losses against lame teams last year they very easily could have been the #1 seed. Boozer and Williams are solid. AK I expect to be at least as good as last year if not better. Jerry Sloan doesnt miss the playoffs except right after Malone and Stockton are gone and that was only one year I believe, maybe two.

(3)SA: Do I really need to sell SA going to the playoffs? They are to good of a team even with nagging injuries to not make the playoffs. Pop is one of if not the best coach in the NBA right now.

(4)Hornets: While I think they re still a great team with great pieces I think there could be a slight drop. First off, they slightly overachived last year. Secondly, the virtually had no injuries the entire year. There bench is thin and a one 2-3 week injury to a major player to theirs wont threaten their playoff chances but will make them drop in seeding. I like what they have but with expectaions and the chance of not a perfectly smooth season they will drop from last years seeding. Im picking Peja to miss 12-20 games if I had to pick one to get injured.

*Almost positive they will make the playoffs:*
(5)Rockets: Yao and Tmac...great regular season guys to have. Assuming (and its a large assume) that they both come into the season healthy they should make it. Yao could be the best C in the game and Tmac is lights out when not bothered by his back. Adelman is a good coach. They have their lock down defender Shane, and Rafer who seems to have become better every year.

*IMO they should make the playoffs:*

(6)Mavericks: They are on the downside of their run but still decent. Kidd is old but above avg, Dirk will do his thing, and J Ho is good and will have something to prove after his stupid comments. I think they might be scared to death to miss the playoffs after the money Cuban dished out and that will be big time motivation. Good team, but surly on the decline.

(7) Portland: Great young nucleus. Best young nucleus in the NBA no doubt. I see them really beliving in themselves and trying their damndest but just too young and inexperienced to take over the top dogs in the west. I will assume Oden will be 100% physically but not 100% basketball ready. Besides the fact that its his rookie year in the NBA he is also gonna have to somewhat relearn/rehone his basketball skills. Practice is great but it doesnt come close to playing NBA basketball on an almost daily basis. I think Roy is the real deal and he'll do his thing. Bayless could eventually be good but Im not counting on him to do anything more than be a back-up then maybe get the starting job towards the end of the year. I really think they are gonna have some bumps in the road just because they need to learn the NBA game more and learn each other more.

(8) Nuggets: The Nuggets have good players. Sure they were the 8th seed but I think that was with something like a 54 win season. Nene was out the entire year and that really put a strain on that team. With Nene back their D will get a little better. Their lack of D is exposed much more during the playoffs versus the reg season.

*Best team to not make playoffs:*

PHX: See previous posts why I think so

Yup Im drunk but I think I did ok...and this is the same order as a sober DaRizzle!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Oldmangrouch said:


> I'd be more impressed if you weren't flaming our players over on the main board in the thread about KP. :banned:


What do you mean by "flaming our players"? Honestly, I dont get it.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

nikolokolus said:


> I think 50 wins would be fantastic, and the 7th seed a good reasonable goal ... all this talk of 58-60 wins has me thinking there are going to be a lot of disappointed people around here sometime next April.



I agree. Oden, Rudy, and Bayless all have the chance to be tremendous players - but give them time to develop! Just getting from 41 wins to 50 would be a major step forward.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

1. New Orleans
2. Los Angeles
3. Utah
4. San Antonio
5. Portland
6. Houston
7. Dallas
8. Phoenix


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I think that on average, a #1 selection adds 10 wins to a team. (I saw that statistic somewhere).

Oden is so good that he was worth 9 wins as a cheerleader. Now put him on the court, add Rudy and Bayless, substract Jack and add a year of experience for the rest of the crew.

I think this team (with no major injuries) will flirt with 55 wins.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm predicting #6-7 seed.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

andalusian said:


> I think that on average, a #1 selection adds 10 wins to a team. (I saw that statistic somewhere).
> 
> Oden is so good that he was worth 9 wins as a cheerleader. Now put him on the court, add Rudy and Bayless, *substract Jack* and add a year of experience for the rest of the crew.
> 
> I think this team (with no major injuries) will flirt with 55 wins.


:laugh:


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually liked Jack - the only reason I wrote that you subtract him was to keep a correct list - I think that Bayless will give us about Jack's production in his rookie year.

So my reasoning is that Oden = 10 more wins, Rudy + Experience an extra 4 or 5.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

andalusian said:


> I actually liked Jack - the only reason I wrote that you subtract him was to keep a correct list - I think that Bayless will give us about Jack's production in his rookie year.
> 
> So my reasoning is that Oden = 10 more wins, Rudy + Experience an extra 4 or 5.


I think thats pretty reasonable, except personally I'm gona say the improvement is only about 10 rather than 15, because;

- I think somewhat like last season, Portland will be a very talented team but go through stretches (eg. a month) where the overall play just drops for whatever reason. Happens with a lot of teams, but I think theres a good chance this'll stop them from reaching that roughly 55 win mark.

- The West is so tough (I know it sounds lame but if you think about it, a lot of teams will be able to compete with Portland still, making 55 a very hard target).

- Not all that big of a worry from me, but the doubt surrounding Oden (injury/surgery, rookie), Rudy (European transition, rookie) and Bayless (rookie).

Anyway not saying you're wrong, just imo, these background issues will prevent them from reaching 55 wins.

My guess is 50 wins, give or take a couple.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

You might be right, I may be crazy...

I said flirt with 55 - which means that this is the upper hand of where I really think they will end - could be 50 as well...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

pre-free agency top 8
1-lakers
2-hornets
3-rockets
4-blazers
5-jazz
6-spurs
7-suns
8-warriors


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I say 51 wins

We will be #4 seed

with the improvement of the east and the balance of the west wins will be tougher to come by. I believe 50-53 wins will get us the HC in the first round.
1. Lakers
2. Hornets
3. Utah
4. Portland
5. Houston
6. Warriors
7. Spurs
8. Dallas


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

1. Lakers
2. Utah
3. Spurs
4. Hornets
5. Rockets
6. Mavericks
7. Blazers
8. *Clippers* (amendment due to Clippers/ Nuggets moves/transactions)

:cheers:


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow, lots of folks really seem to have the Suns falling off this year, some out of the playoffs altogether. That might well be accurate, given how deep the west is and that they'll be getting used to a new coach but it still surprises me.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> 1. Lakers
> 2. Utah
> 3. Spurs
> 4. Hornets
> ...


I have to believe that the Nuggs are going to use that huge trade exception from the "Camby dump" before the season starts ... If not ... then wow! Just wow.

My gut tells me next year will shake out something like this:
1. lakers
2. Hornets
3. Jazz
4. Spurs
5. Rockets
6. Suns
7. Mavs
8. Blazers


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> 1. lakers
> 2. Hornets
> 3. Jazz
> 4. Spurs
> ...


that is very close to mine. I can't choose a number 8 yet. Its up in the air with Denver, Portland, GS and the Clips for now.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Here is my prediction for the coming season FWIW:

1. Lakers
2. Hornets
3. Spurs
4. Jazz
5. Mavericks
6. Blazers
7. Suns
8. Rockets

I put the Rockets #8 but I have a feeling Yao won't play much after playing in the Olympics and the Rockets might be lucky to make the 8th seed. I think the Clippers, Nuggets or Warriors could make the 8th seed ahead of the Rockets if Yao is missing most of the season.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RW#30 said:


> I say 51 wins
> 
> We will be #4 seed
> 
> ...


I think we'll be the 4th seed (winning the division) but won't have the 4th best record.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

My updated and final off-season predictions barring any major trade or injury

1. Lakers
2. Utah
3. Rockets
4. Hornets
5. Spurs
6. Mavericks
7. Blazers
8. Clippers


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> My updated and final off-season predictions barring any major trade or injury
> 
> 1. Lakers
> 2. Utah
> ...


You are *SOOOO *wrong! The Blazers will have the best record in the Western Conference. Book it!


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

KingSpeed said:


> Easy.
> 
> 1) Portland
> 2) Utah
> ...


haha I like this one.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> My updated and final off-season predictions barring any major trade or injury
> 
> 1. Lakers
> 2. Utah
> ...


Thats a good one man. But i still think PHX is better than the Mavs, Blazers and Clips...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^Yeah, I keep hearing that and you could be right...but not for an entire season. Call me crazy but IMO the Hornets and Suns are going to have significant injury problems this year. Hornets were way too healthy last year, especially Peja. PHX is just old, Nash is due to break down, Shaq will be even worse, Amare will have a sore knee at one point, and nobody will buy into the new coach.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

The Rockets won't be as good as some think IMO. Yeo and Tracy will get hurt. Yeo early because he played hard in the O on a bum leg and this will slow him down early, and 
Tracy has back problems and those don't heal well. He will never be at his best again for long stretches. I see them behind the Blazers.

g


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Gatorpops has spoken..........

Blazers and Lakers will be fighting it out for the top spot in the west. 

The Blazers will come out on top because they have the best Center in the NBA. 

Oden will be better this year than Bynum. 

With Rudy and Bayless we will have a better bench.

So be it!!!!!!


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I could see the Blazers surprising a lot of people. Nobody thought the Hornets would be the second best team last season. We all knew Chris Paul was good, that the Hornets were an up-and-coming team, but I don't think anyone could say they knew how good the Hornets really were. 

I could very easily see a similar change for Portland this season. Roy and Aldridge will continue to improve, Oden should be a monster, and the Bayless/Rudy combo will be lethal off the bench. I think Portland will be 6th in the west at the very least, maybe better.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

If Portland can win their Division, and I believe they will, they will present a very big big problem for opponents. We could win it all. 

Unlike the Horrnets last year, this team has all the parts, depth, and skill at every position. We don't have CP but we can match him with multiple players. 

We have assassins in Roy, Rudy, and Jerryd and Outlaw. I am stoked for this team. Nate has a right to be giddy. If they can get the D at a top level, we win.

g


----------

